# Bidding a Commercial Building



## g2cpainting (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys

I need to bid a commercial building to paint for a family member. Done work before for them as a nice gal but never made anything. Need to make sure before I do this one I get paid for my hard work. It is a 12,000 sq foot commercial building. Like 4 walls pretty straight forward except one end, not sure if its metal or wood, maybe half and half. Also probally doing the work by myself (takes awhile) so I'll need a lift. They will pay lift and paint so no need to worry about materials. What are you thinking off the top of your head for exterior say one color? 4 Walls maybe 20 feet high and maybe 100 feet long. I will deal with inside later.

Thanks
Angela


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

$68,000


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

$16000 

lol I low ball neps.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

g2cpainting said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need to bid a commercial building to paint for a family member. Done work before for them as a nice gal but never made anything. Need to make sure before I do this one I get paid for my hard work. It is a 12,000 sq foot commercial building. Like 4 walls pretty straight forward except one end, not sure if its metal or wood, maybe half and half. Also probally doing the work by myself (takes awhile) so I'll need a lift. They will pay lift and paint so no need to worry about materials. What are you thinking off the top of your head for exterior say one color? 4 Walls maybe 20 feet high and maybe 100 feet long. I will deal with inside later.
> 
> ...


Is this for real?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

g2cpainting said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need to bid a commercial building to paint for a family member. Done work before for them as a nice gal but never made anything. Need to make sure before I do this one I get paid for my hard work. It is a 12,000 sq foot commercial building. Like 4 walls pretty straight forward except one end, not sure if its metal or wood, maybe half and half. Also probally doing the work by myself (takes awhile) so I'll need a lift. They will pay lift and paint so no need to worry about materials. What are you thinking off the top of your head for exterior say one color? 4 Walls maybe 20 feet high and maybe 100 feet long. I will deal with inside later.
> 
> ...


:ban:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Angela, if you are a painting contractor, please take some time to read many of the valuable threads, even post an intro here if you'd like.

That being said, here is the "canned speech"

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

